# Charwoman Gene's Scales of War - OOC (Full)



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 3, 2008)

Okay, Here will be the permanent OOC Thread.  I will post the IC thread here.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 3, 2008)

Okay, your characters are going to start in a tavern in the Large village of Brindol in the fairly civilized Elsir Vale.  I'd like kind of an idea why you think you all might be here and know each other.  I'd like to start off with some Tavern RP and then get into the action.  I'll post the IC thread probably Wednesday.


----------



## Mr Rusty (Nov 4, 2008)

Idea for how we know each other:
  We have all been in town for a couple of days.  Whatever we each came for has not happened yet.  
  While waiting, we have been gathering info and killing time at the Tavern.  After talking, telling stories, boasting, lying, playing cards, and a few good bar fights...  We have become pretty good friends. (the Tavern doesn't even check our weapons at the door anymore.)

  Restlessness has set-in and if something doesn't change soon, we have all agreed to travel together to our next destination.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 4, 2008)

That seems like a reasonable, low-impact background.  I'm still interested in blending my history with one of the fey-blooded PCs, if anyone is up for it.  Although I'm open to working with Evo's genasi, it seems a bit shaky to have the two "freaks" tied to each other more than other party members.

Looking over the other PCs, I was figuring one of the followers of Melora might have found an infant gnoll cub following a brutal attack with a tribe of the creatures.  As distasteful as killing the cub might have been, the color pattern on its fur, a clear, undeniable image of Melora's holy symbol, made it impossible.  Instead the cub was brought back to an elder initiate, who informed the original discoverer that Melora had blessed him/her with an opportunity to shape the scion of evil into a force of nature.

Thanee?  Shaggy?  Any interest?


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 4, 2008)

That'd actually be pretty cool.

I also figured that Thanee and my characters would probably know each other from the get-go as well.  Maybe the 3 of us enter as a pre-working together unit?


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 4, 2008)

Cool!  And yes, I'm definitely in favor of the three of us working together on some task for Melora.  I think I'm going to have fun with a character struggling between the savage urges of his ancestry and the reverent love of nature and appreciation for life put forth by Melora.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 4, 2008)

Sounds good to me.  I like your idea Redclaw.  Now to tie myself in with the group...Nature based as well?  A small village outside of town, is home to his parents, who initially migrated there from their home in the mountains.  They raised their son with an eye for justice, for helping those in need, and for fighting evil in all it's forms.  Both his parents were earthsoul genasi as well, and they implanted a love for the land in their son.  Kazim came to Brindol for a brief apprenticeship with an Eladrin swordmage, who often passed through their small village, on his way to Brindol.  Kazim met the fey-mage in a tavern in Brindol and began his apprenticeship.  This went on for a few weeks.  Kazim would train during the day, and spend his nights at the taven, where he had met some ones of like worship.  Life was good, until one morning, Kazim's master did not show up for his training.  Kazim searched Brindol for him, there was no sign...he was just explaining his master's abscence to his friends, for it wasn't like the eladrin to disappear.  Plus, Kazim's final test was today...his master was supposed to take him out and they would face a real threat...


----------



## Mr Rusty (Nov 4, 2008)

[sblock=Brock, Backstory]Northern apprentice hunter of animal pelts and skins. Surprisingly good singer for Charisma Score of 9.

Likes: Winter, Cheese, Furry-animals, Swimming, Red-headed Female Bards. (Named Natalia)
Dislikes: Deserts, Sailing, Splinters, Crossbows, Hairy-feet. (Paws,Claws=OK)[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Nov 4, 2008)

Sure, why not. Since Shaggy's character also follows Melora (probably not completely unintended ), that just makes sense.

@Redclaw: That symbol-in-the-fur is a bit too cheesy, maybe. But something more subtle would surely work in a similar fashion.

But be aware, that elves are not hundreds of years old in 4th edition anymore, they start at the same age as humans, IIRC. So it would be more likely, if a mentor other than us has raised the gnoll, who surely is a few years old as well.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 4, 2008)

I figured Melora would be the most likely diety for a local tribe of wild-elf style elves to follow.

Maybe the 3 of us (2 elves + gnoll) were raised by/mentored by the chief priest/druid of Melora in the elven tribe?

We also could have had some dealings with Brock who likely would have traded pelts, etc. with the elves.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 4, 2008)

FWIW, I will be trying to start tomorrow, today I indulge a little ridiculous election-obsessing.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 5, 2008)

Can you start an official rogue's gallery?


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 5, 2008)

EvolutionKB said:


> Can you start an official rogue's gallery?




http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-places/244386-charwoman-genes-scales-war-rogues-gallery.html


----------



## Thanee (Nov 5, 2008)

How fitting, since I just updated my character sheet. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 5, 2008)

Do we want another player?


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 5, 2008)

*Ic*

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/244445-charwoman-genes-scales-war-ic.html


----------



## Mr Rusty (Nov 5, 2008)

*Another player*



Charwoman Gene said:


> Do we want another player?



Can they fill the controller role gap? -Sounded like it, yes.
Is 6 too many? -Not for me.
Scales of War is based on a 5 pc party.  Would that make us overpowered? -Not necessarily. 

I think another ally would be great.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm fine with a sixth member.  Strikers usually benefit from the presence of a controller.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 6, 2008)

Sure, why not. A wizard would fit in well. 

The only question is, whether you would find six PCs too many.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Lukeworm (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for accepting me‏.‏

One wizard coming up soon‏.‏

Horatio a natural philosopher and student of the arcane (Human Wizard) to keep with the ‎group nature theme.‎


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 8, 2008)

I added a wishlist to my post in the rogue's gallery.


----------



## Lukeworm (Nov 8, 2008)

*Horatio*

[sblock=Charcter Sheet]
​Male Human
Wizard (1st level)
Unaligned

Str 8 -1 (0 PB)
Con 14 +2 
Dex 13 +1 
Int 18 +4 (human +2)
Wis 14 +2 
Cha 10 +0 

Speed 6

Initiative +1

*Hit Points*
Maximum 24
Bloodied 12
Surge Value 6
Healing Surges 8

*Defenses*
Armor Class 14 (Int +4)
Fortitude 13 (Con +2 Human +1)
Reflex 15 (Int +4 Human +1)
Will 15 (Wis +2 Human +1 Wizard +2)

*Racial Traits*
Human Defense bonus
Bonus At-will power, Feat and Skill

*Class Features*
Arcane Implement Mastery – Orb of Imposition
Cantrips
Ritual Caster
Spellbook: know one extra Daily and Utility 
*Languages*
Common,Draconic

*Skills*
(Jack of All Trades +2 to any untrained skill check)

Acrobatics +3 (+1 Dex)
Arcana +9 (+4 Int Trained)
Athletics +1(-1 Str)
Bluff +2 (+0 Cha)
Diplomacy +2 (+0 Cha)
Dungeoneering +7 (+2 Wis Trained)
Endurance +4 (+2 Con)
Heal +4 (+2 Wis)
History +9(+4 Int Trained)
Insight +7 (+2 Wis Trained)
Intimidate +2 (+0 Cha)
Nature +7 (+2 Wis Trained)
Perception +4 (+2 Wis)
Religion +6 (+4 Int)
Stealth +3 (+1 Dex)
Streetwise +2 (+0 Cha)
Thievery +3 (+1 Dex) 

*Feats*
*Human Perseverance *+1 Feat bonus to saving throws.
*Jack of All Trades *+2 Feat bonus to all untrained skills checks.​ 
*Powers*
*Melee Basic Attack* (Dagger +4, 1d4-1)
*Ranged Basic Attack* -
*Ray of Frost*
*Scorching Burst*
*Thnderwave*
*






Orb of Imposition *(Wizard Feature)
*Icy Terrain*
*Sleep*
Or
*Flaming Sphere*

*Rituals*
Brew Potion (Arcane or Religion (no check);Potion’s Cost; 1 hour; special)
Comperhand Longuages (Arcana; 10 GP; 10 minutes; 24 hours)
Magic Mouth (Arcana (no ceck); 10 GP; 10 minutes; Until discharged)

*Equipment*
(24 gp)

Orb (Implement)
Spellbook 
Writing Case and Notebook
Ritual Components (Alchemical Reagents 40 gp)


Dagger
Belt Pouch
Backpack
Bedroll
Flint and Steel
Trail Rations
Waterskin


[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]
Horatio was expected to follow his family tradition. Like his father, grandfather, great grandfather, great great grandfather (and his aunt Mimy) he was to master the art of turnip pickling. Later he was expected to marry a nice plump farm girl, preferably one who’s father owned a large turnip farm, as befitting a respected member of the village.​ 
However, from early age it became apparent that Horatio was not meant to be a pickler. He preferred to spend his time wandering in the fields, observing the plants and animals, read a book, or follow the Urnestine local hedge-witch. In fact he was picking up with ease the simple tricks that the Urnestine would show him. At last the family elders gave up and, following Urnestine advice, sent him to be apprenticed with Rudgrub the wizard, an old acquaintance of Urnestine. ​ 
Apprenticing to a wizard seemed like a dream come true to Horatio. There were all those books and tomes to read, strange apparatuses to figure, and a magnificent collection of stuffed animals from all over the land. But soon Horatio began to miss the village and the fields. All he did was dust the books, and the tomes, and the manuscripts, clean the apparatuses, and the library, and the laboratory, and Rudgrub’s rooms. All the animals he saw was stuffed or mounted on the wall, and any plant was either in a jar or in the kitchen waiting to be pilled by him. He felt that there must be more to learning to be a wizard then that. Rudgrub for his part thought that Horatio had a bright mind but tended to daydream and lacked the focus required to become a wizard. ​ 
The one enjoyable part of this routine was when Rudgrub went to meet his colleges at the royal library and Horatio was free to roam it. Gradually he spent more and more time there, finding any excuse to visit the library. Helping the clerks and listening to the scholars debating. 

After a couple of years Rudgrub declared that Horatio has learned all he would ever learn from him, he suggested that the young man may find a position at the library more suited to his talents, or lack of them as Rudgrub believed. ​ 
More years have passed and Horatio stayed at the library immersed in knowledge collected within the ancient volumes. Only rarely did he venture out of the city, or the library itself. Although lately he wished to see more with his own eyes rather then read the reports of others.

Horatio’s current assignment takes him to the village Brindol, in the fairly civilized Elsir Vale, where he is to search the late lord’s Vendenrose collection of books for items of interest to the library. Unfortunately he has lost most of the library’s money he was given to purchase books with. It was most likely stolen from him during the trip to Brindol, but is not sure where or when. Horatio dare not return to the library with out the books or at least the money and now stays at the Antler and Thistle tavern in Brindol trying to figure out how to regain the lost money.
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Nov 8, 2008)

Lukeworm, alas, Brew Potion is a Level 5 ritual. Or did they errata that (which would make sense, I guess)?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 8, 2008)

They did "update" it to a level 1 ritual.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 8, 2008)

Good to know. Thanks! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Lukeworm (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm not sure however if it is usefull at very low levels. 
You can only make potions of your level and you need to pay the potion's price in ritual components. Depnding on the campagain either gold or components may be in short supply. 

Allso there are not many low level potions. A potion of healing for example is level 5, unless this was eratted aswell. 

So perhaps I will change this ritual, any suggestions?


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 8, 2008)

I was hoping to get the adventure moving past your conversation today.  I got within 10 minutes of that today.  I'm about 90% certain I am going to post it about 9:30 pm today.  If you've been dying to say something...


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 9, 2008)

FYI:  STill working on it.  Update RSN


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 9, 2008)

Just wanted to make sure I'm clear on the init stuff.  If all PCs beat the monsters, then PCs go in posting order.  Then the monsters go, and PCs go in the order they post again or is it the same order as the previous round?

If all PCs beat the monsters, except for two PCs.  The PCs go in post order, then the monsters, then the PCs in post order that didn't beat the monsters init?


----------



## Thanee (Nov 9, 2008)

EvolutionKB said:


> If all PCs beat the monsters, except for two PCs.  The PCs go in post order, then the monsters, then the PCs in post order that didn't beat the monsters init?




Almost. The point is, that we alternate between PCs and Monsters with no interleaving and Monster actions always come last to make it easier to post actions for the players.

So, for example... if initiative order is like this:

PC1
PC2
PC3
Monsters
PC4
PC5

The first round will stop after the Monsters...

PC1
PC2
PC3
Monsters

Then the second round will include the last two actions from the first round...

PC4
PC5
===
PC1
PC2
PC3
Monsters

And so on. And since it is more practical, the order in which the PCs act is just the order in which they post.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Nov 9, 2008)

@Gene: Nice tavern map. 

One question about Dundjinni.

Can you set the size of the map (in pixels) and also the grid precisely?

Is it possible to have 32x32px squares with, e.g. 20x20 such squares to form the map (which is then 640x640px)?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanee said:


> @Gene: Nice tavern map.
> 
> One question about Dundjinni.
> 
> Can you set the size of the map (in pixels) and also the grid precisely?




What's Dundjinni?  

I use Rp tools Maptool.  I rip the maps from pdfs using standard graphics programs and use creative math to resize the "squares" to an appropriate size.  I import them into maptool which does the adjustable gridding and tokening.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 9, 2008)

Charwoman Gene said:


> What's Dundjinni?




Ah, sorry, slight mixup. Move on, nothing to see here. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Nov 9, 2008)

> Keyleth's listed move was 1 too long




As an elf, Keyleth has a Speed of 7. Wasn't that 7 squares?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 9, 2008)

I suck at D&D.  i'll correct my map

BTW, is it wrong to target a character for swift painful instant destruction because they keep rolling suspiciously well on area effect attacks?


----------



## Thanee (Nov 9, 2008)

Not if they are on our side. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey invisible castle is being very friendly to me right now. Just wait until I start rolling against single targets.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 9, 2008)

Also, my rolling more than will make up for it.  I drain all bad luck from any PBP game I play in and horde it for myself.

In my other new PBP (the 24 one) I just had a round that sounded fantastic in my head (teleport the tank out of danger, explode with arcane energy and blast/immobilize 5 enemies, and end up on the back line--I AOEd 5 enemies and only hit the minion.  I only rolled over 10 once.  You know, you were there.) but failed when the dice showed up.  Edit: So my last round wasn't so bad.

At least Reaping strike is a sure thing.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 10, 2008)

ShaggySpellsword said:


> teleport the tank out of danger.




No, I'm one of the tanks from that game, it was teleport one tank out of danger, let the other one get targeted as a popsicle.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 10, 2008)

Charwoman Gene said:


> No, I'm one of the tanks from that game, it was teleport one tank out of danger, let the other one get targeted as a popsicle.




Fair enough...I couldn't see you at the time.  You're pretty safe now.

Also, for future reference, (I should have put this in my in-play stat block and will add it) my OAs come at +9 due to my fighter Wisdom bonus.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 10, 2008)

ShaggySpellsword said:


> Fair enough...I couldn't see you at the time.  You're pretty safe now.



FWIW, I have no hard feelings.  I've never had a PC die permanently, this is my shot.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 10, 2008)

Things seem to be going well thus far in the opening battle.  Good work everybody.  Granted some of us have gotten some good rolls.  Hopefully invis castle keeps it up.


----------



## Lukeworm (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm trying for more then an hour to view the IC thread without much successes, the best I can do is see the post text but not the map,
any one havig the same problem?


----------



## Thanee (Nov 10, 2008)

Not right now, but I know what you mean. Happens occasionally and is likely connection/server load related. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 10, 2008)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3188/3018608516_734385b795_o_d.png

Link.  And MS Paint will open it if ntohing else


----------



## Lukeworm (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks, got it eventually.
The problem was Flickr conection timingout, at least I think that.


----------



## Mr Rusty (Nov 10, 2008)

I just wanted to thank Charwoman Gene for letting me do a little metagaming.  I've never had a GM let me roll my own dice or declare minions dead before.  It keeps things moving faster and I like it.

Oh, and I found the Scales of War document.  Are we supposed to read it?  That would seem like overkill to me, but some GM's demand I keep up with them.  My roommate says it makes things weeks faster in pbp.  (He also tricks his pc's with unscripted encounters. lol.)


----------



## Thanee (Nov 10, 2008)

Uhm... Scales of War is an adventure series... so the document is likely the adventure we are playing currently, which means, no, you certainly do not need to read it, nor should you. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mr Rusty (Nov 11, 2008)

Haha. I thought that would be meta overkill. Just wanted it verbalized.  !


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 11, 2008)

There is a document with background suggestions for characters playing in Scales of War, however.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 11, 2008)

Please don't read the adventure.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 11, 2008)

SoW is supposed to get a free update/support article.  Hopefully is something other for players.  Maybe an organization or something.


----------



## Mr Rusty (Nov 13, 2008)

Its 12:30am here.  My roommate just came in and screamed "Lich King!"  (I hate WoW.)


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 13, 2008)

Mr Rusty said:


> Its 12:30am here.  My roommate just came in and screamed "Lich King!"  (I hate WoW.)




*twitch*  Ye gods.  I love WOW.  I love WOW too much.  Once I start playing I can't stop everything else does and I wind up a quivvering mass who never does anything and gain 100 lbs.

Sorry, I'm a recovering WoW addict and I needed to vent.


----------



## Lukeworm (Nov 14, 2008)

Sorry my last post IC needed editing several times, VB code is spliting what is one pragraph in word into several sblocs on en.

Allso I edited by mistake my post from the 10th November 2008, 09:05 PM, will corect in the morning , to late right now.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice hit, Shaggy. 

Ogre is down to 14 then (Keyleth also hit him for 12).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 14, 2008)

Karma repaying me for using my racial ability to turn a 3 into a 4.


----------



## Mr Rusty (Nov 14, 2008)

Sry about my last post. It was sloppy.
I had been punched in the face multiple times just before posting that.  (karate classes.)  I was just happy my spelling was legible. 

p.s.(Lukeworm I love Horatio's background. lol. You did a great job. I look forward to reading Mogryn's too.)


----------



## Lukeworm (Nov 18, 2008)

I just realized that none of the pc's hase diplomacy skill training,
Keyleth with 14 charisma or Horatio with 10 and +2 to untraind skill checks seem to the the highest diplomacy score of +2.

We need to use other skills to succed in this skil chalange.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 18, 2008)

Lukeworm said:


> I just realized that none of the pc's hase diplomacy skill training,
> Keyleth with 14 charisma or Horatio with 10 and +2 to untraind skill checks seem to the the highest diplomacy score of +2.
> 
> We need to use other skills to succed in this skil chalange.




I'm probably gonna scrap it.  Needless complexity.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 18, 2008)

Lukeworm said:


> I just realized that none of the pc's hase diplomacy skill training,
> Keyleth with 14 charisma or Horatio with 10 and +2 to untraind skill checks seem to the the highest diplomacy score of +2.




Geez, and to top it all off, when I roll my Insight with +9, I roll a "1". 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 19, 2008)

Yeah, we're not a very social group, huh?  Well, you certainly can't blame the gnoll barbarian.  

On an aside, Mr. Rusty, usually with skill challenges you pick one action at a time and roll for it.  It's kind of like combat.  It also pays to be selective about which skills you're using, rather than rolling with all of them, as failures hurt the group's chances to succeed.  Of course, you got higher on your -1 skill than on your +2, so it's all in the dice.


----------



## Mr Rusty (Nov 19, 2008)

Sry, I thought GM asked for two specific rolls.  
I guess I didn't read carefully.  My bad.  Thanks for keeping me straight Redclaw. lol.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 19, 2008)

Admittedly, I was unclear and rushed the posting of it.


----------



## Mr Rusty (Nov 22, 2008)

doodle, doodle, doodle... 

I'm liking the new skill challenge.  Thanks for improvising Gene.  Its nice to have a GM who knows how to think on her feet.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 26, 2008)

Mr Rusty said:


> on her feet.




Uh-oh it's happened again.  "Charwoman" is a title, a  job.  "Gene" in a male name.
It is vaguely gender-ambivalent so I don't really care, but I;'m just clarifying

I can't beliebe I've be getting upset for like 2-3 days that you guys weren't posting...


----------



## Mr Rusty (Nov 26, 2008)

sry, the name was a little ambiguous so I tried to play on the safe side.

 As for the weird post order, I was gonna post something here in ooc if nothing changed by the end of today.  I blame the stupid website thingy-ma-jigy.  But sry to everyone else for not shouting when it happened.

(I have been reading some of the other games that have been posted around the forums.  Some are quite hilarious. lol.)


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey, I'm looking at having slow reponses till Saturday at least, sorry.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 26, 2008)

FYI There is nothing of interest in the are, the gate is unlocked.  Feelfree to RP what you wish upstairs, just make sure I have a 10' wide stairway marching order so I can begin the descent into the crypt.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 26, 2008)

Marching order looks like:
Kazim/Mognyr
Brock?/Keyleth?
Kalon/Horatio?


----------



## Lukeworm (Nov 27, 2008)

I think more like

Kazim/Mognyr
Keyleth/Horatio
Kalon/Brock


----------



## Mr Rusty (Nov 28, 2008)

!Happy Thanksgiving! 

(To anybody and everybody who celebrates it. Like us in Cali.)


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 28, 2008)

Marching order is set.  Let's get 'em!


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm spending the rest of the night (between household stuff) working up the beginning of the dungeon map.   I should have a post by tomorrow... I think possibly tonight.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 29, 2008)

Erm... Kalon is at 4 hit points and Mognyr at 15 only (with full healing surges each)?

I suppose we should and would have healed up before heading there, right? 

1d6+4 bonus to each healing surge from Keyleth's Healing Word.

Hope that's alright, since it really makes sense...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanee said:


> Erm... Kalon is at 4 hit points and Mognyr at 15 only (with full healing surges each)?
> 
> I suppose we should and would have healed up before heading there, right?
> 
> ...




Or maybe... just maybe... I was tired and forgot to adjust the hp totals to full when I cut and paste...


----------



## Thanee (Nov 29, 2008)

Heh. Ok, ok. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Nov 29, 2008)

Mr. Rusty--I'm not sure what you are going for with the "I can't see around Mognyr and "platform" thing.

In case I am not just missing something, Mognyr is not a solid mass of flesh 5-foot across, there is no effectiv blok to your LOS.  Especially since you are on stairs.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 29, 2008)

And since 4E changed cover rules.  Your allies do not provide cover against your attacks.  You can attack right through Mognyr without penalty.


----------



## Mr Rusty (Nov 29, 2008)

Haha. Oh...  ok.  Here was my mindset. lol.

Thought 1:  Step in front of Mognyr and shoot.  Then get charged by goblins and die.
Thought 2:  Too many allies in front of you to shoot past them.  So, yell something encouraging and pretend you are not useless right now.
Thought 3:  Make yourself a platform so somebody can stand on your back and shoot over Mognyr's head.
Thought 4:  Let Thanee post first and just copy her.  Then pretend it was really your idea.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 30, 2008)

Looks like Kalon and Mognyr can handle the hobs in the front.  Once CG post their actions, I'll go after one of the archers(moving into position, then charging), marking one of the front hobs to help prevent some damage(that way Kalon doesn't have to soak up too much of it).  If I finish the first archer off before you guys take care of the melee hobs, I'll help flank, while the ranged support deals with the other archer.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 3, 2008)

IIRC, you can Hunter's Quarry only the closest opponent...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mr Rusty (Dec 3, 2008)

Good call.  Error fixed.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 3, 2008)

Shouldn't Mognyr be at 9 hp?

16 hp + 2 temp hp - 9 damage?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanee said:


> Shouldn't Mognyr be at 9 hp?
> 
> 16 hp + 2 temp hp - 9 damage?
> 
> ...




WHoops.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Dec 6, 2008)

FYI: I left my computer at home and have to fix a financial crisis.  I might have a crude update tonight


----------



## Mr Rusty (Dec 7, 2008)

Lol. Love the crude update.  Made me want to watch American Football.


----------



## Mr Rusty (Dec 14, 2008)

Haha, I was in prison the past few days.
And what?  I return to find that nothing has changed?  To be honest, I'm glad no one could choose which way to go.  It made it so I didn't miss anything.  (I thought for sure I my mailbox would be full of hate-mail.)


----------



## Thanee (Dec 14, 2008)

Shaggy, you accidentally rolled 2d5 instead of 2d4 on that last attack. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Dec 14, 2008)

Crap!  Should I just subtract one from the total damage (the average difference) or should I reroll?


----------



## Lukeworm (Dec 14, 2008)

It's up for CG to decide, but I suggest leaving the dammage as is (the hobgolin is now at 20) and the next time it is hit by any one reduce the dammage by 1 or 2 ponits.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm letting it stand.  I will not be posting till Monday around 4pm.  I will likely be able to update that time monday tuesday and wednesday and then spotty till Christmas.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Dec 16, 2008)

So is this acceptable mapping to you?

While I personally prefer the maptool maps, google docs spreadsheet maps are possible for me to edit while at work, and are smaller?


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 16, 2008)

Whatever works for you is fine by me.  I know all too well how much work it takes to DM games in pbp.


----------



## Lukeworm (Dec 16, 2008)

Maptool maps are visualy nicer of course, but the spreadsheet is just as iformative. Use what ever is more convinient for you.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 17, 2008)

What they said.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mr Rusty (Dec 29, 2008)

Happy Holidays to everyone!!! 

(Oh, and happy new years too.)


----------



## Thanee (Dec 29, 2008)

I don't see Keyleth on the map (her last action was to move to K12, so I assume she is there, right next to Horatio). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Dec 29, 2008)

Yeah, I just fixed that...


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jan 21, 2009)

I have to put the game on an indefinite hiatus.  I am trying to put myself onto what is considered to be the accepted standard for sleep (8 hours) in an attept to alleviate depression and I have to cut some stuff out.  I may revisit this decision in about a month.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 22, 2009)

No worries about us, Gene.  Take care of yourself first.  I've been there, and I'm sending positive energy your way.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 22, 2009)

What he said. You should definitely take care of yourself.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Lukeworm (Jan 22, 2009)

Third time the charm so what they both said, health and hapines.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi.

I'm gauging interest in picking this campaign up again.  If I get 4 responses we're good.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 20, 2009)

1

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 21, 2009)

2

I'm definitely up for bringing the barbarian charges back!


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 21, 2009)

3

Count me in!


----------



## stonegod (Feb 22, 2009)

n!

I'm not actually in this game, but the SoW game I was just in died. So if you are thinking about continuing and recruiting (incase some folks vanish), let me know.

Of tell me to get out. I can take it.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 22, 2009)

I know I'd love to have you here SG. It's great finally having a chance to DM for you. You are a reliable poster as well.

Oh, and welcome back Gene!  I want this game back!


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 22, 2009)

I just checked:  Rusty and Shaggy haven't been logged in for at least 6 weeks.  They are the only two left.  Maybe we could do a brief recruiting from the other SoW game, since they were just 1 encounter behind us.

SG and GaryH are both reliable posters in the game I am DMing now.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 22, 2009)

EvolutionKB said:


> I know I'd love to have you here SG. It's great finally having a chance to DM for you. You are a reliable poster as well.



Sure about that considering how fast you tried to kill me?


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 22, 2009)

Consider my voice raised in support of Stonegod and Garyh.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Feb 23, 2009)

Okay, if we are dropping out those who have not responded, and moving forward, I'd like to spend a little time reorganizing and figuring back where we left off.

1) LAST CALL FOR ORIGINAL PLAYERS IS THIS FRIDAY 2/27/09!
After that, a week has passed and I will assume you aren't interested or don't have the time.

2) I will take nominations for replacing people from the existing players.  (I'm assuming stonegod and garyh are the likely replacements but I'd like to be a little tiny bit formal.

3) 5 character hard limit unless all 6 original players return.  This allows me to NOT have to redo creatures and treasure.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 23, 2009)

stonegod and garyh would both be welcome, for sure, and at least stonegod has already voiced interest. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## renau1g (Feb 23, 2009)

Following in sg's footsteps, I'd be interested as well


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 27, 2009)

Friday is here!  I'd nominate renau and SG.  

Gene, what is the plan with replacing them?  Are we going to zap in/out or do you want to keeps things believable?  Are they taking over the old characters, playing their characters from their dead game, or making all new ones?


----------



## Thanee (Feb 27, 2009)

In addition to my above post, renau1g is welcome as well, of course. 

Since both have posted here already, stonegod and renau1g would be good choices.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Feb 27, 2009)

Okay, so stonegod and renau1g are in.
Official player list:
stonegod 
renau1g 
Thanee
Evolution KB
Redclaw

I think I'd like to roll back to the dungeon entrance and start over from there.

I think the new players can play new characters or old, up to them.  I will extend the option to retool you character (or start a new one) to the original players.  I'll start a new set of threads.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Feb 27, 2009)

http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-places/251382-cgs-new-scales-war-rg.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/251384-cgs-new-scales-war-ooc.html


----------

